# Squidget



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I do try to log in once a day, just to catch up on whats been going on!
This is a very busy time of the year for me, as I do taxes as a second job!

Squidget is the same, but happy! I really want to take him in for x-rays of his legs, but need to get a little money saved first. My daughter has been needing financial help for some very life threatening medical problems, which right now is more important than Squidget. He is now eating on his own in his playpen, tough love! I still need to help him drink because he is scared of losing his balance. He still does not seem to gain any more weight, even tho he pecks alot! He gets a garlic capsule once a day and probiotics mixed in baby food once a day! Acv water twice a week! Then sleeps in my sweatshirt while I do taxes! He probably is feeling a little neglected right now!

Thanks for asking Pidgy! I am hoping to get him in for X-rays soon, but I am afraid of what they will tell me! I will be taking him to a differant vet, one that seemed nice but I have not met! I will not put him to sleep! My biggest concern, besides his legs, is that he is thin and his feathers are all split and cracked off! But who knows? The wing boils are not coming back! But he does look like a very sickly bird! I am almost embarressed to take him!

Denise


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wouldn't be embarrassed to take Squidget anywhere. I would, however, be embarrassed for any folks who made fun of him.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great news about Squidget. I was just wondering about him today. Hope all goes well with the vet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for being such a kind and loving caregiver to our "Squidget". He is a very special bird.

I'm sorry to hear about your daughters medical problems, and sending extra good wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol Pidgy!

You are right! I would be very angry and sure to let them know! He just looks like I don't feed or take proper care of him! Squidget is on my mind all day, I call home while at work to make sure babysitter is doing their job! But little Squidget does not eat and drink for anyone, including my hubby, nearly as well as he does for me! He can be a brat sometimes! In the morning, before work he will peck some seeds, but will not drink no matter how many times I try! Then at the last minute, just before I must leave, when I put him in his cage he will drink! Thank God, then I can work in peace for about 4 hours!

Denise


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Denise, it's good to hear from you and Squidget. Glad to hear that "tough love"
has paid off for you and Squidget is eating on his own. Don't know what to tell you about the weight thing, I have a few that are quite supple and a few that aren't and I think that they may be like people. You know, some put weight on easy and some don't. You might try mixing a little olive oil onto the seeds, see if that helps. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your daughter's medical condition and, see that once again you are a born care giver. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers, I hope that all resolves well for you both.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Go Squidget!*

Hi Denise,

I am looking forward to hearing about the results from the x-rays. I'm also glad to hear Squidget is eating and drinking well when with you. Maybe the food you offer Squidget could make a difference to the weight-gain problem. Mine has really been packing it on but it could account for the fact he loves peanuts. They really are rich in nutrition, fats and proteins. Other seeds do the same trick for weight gain I understand. Guess you just have to find what works best for you and your bird. Hang in there eh! I'm rooting for you.
(Yes, we really do say "Eh" up in Canada. A bit to much too to tell you the truth).

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your daughters medical problems. Hope all will be well.

Squidget is so bonded to you, sweet little guy. How cute. I know they feel neglected when we have other things to do, they can't imagine what can be more important than them.
Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sure you have already done this, but does Squidget like Hemp seeds or Safflower seeds? I know Mr. Squeaks is QUITE fond of both. Maybe if Squidget likes these seeds he could gain some - safflower especially!

Hope your daughter is better! Love to both you and Squidget - he's our "poster" pijie!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

It's good to here another update on little Squidget.
I definately recommend the safflower seeds, once pigeons taste them they fall in love...and it really puts the weight on them....my 'BIG' bunch are a perfect example of 'Safflower Lovun' 
I haven't tried peanuts with my pigeons...however I know my Parrot just dies for them...and many people feed them to their pigeons as treats.
Go Squidget! Go Squidget!
All the best to your daughter, hope she gets better soon.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Squidget loves safflower seeds more than sunflower meats! Hemp I haven't tryed yet, must get some lol! I will be calling the vet in the morning to have his legs x-rayed hopefully this week! 

Gave him a bath tonight! He usually hates it! He still didn't like it, but it was much easier! He was not shivering like I was killing him! Lol! Warmed his towel in the dryer this time! He loved it, wrapping him up in a warm towel, why did I not think of that before? He is changing for the better! Tonight he is trying to peck at the computer keys and he learned how to ding his bell in his cage! 

He is getting healthier! Hopefully the vet will tell me he is not in any pain! I don't expect them to fix him, but need to have the x-rays to ease my mind!

Denise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Denise. Sure sounds like Squidget remains a wonderfully spoiled little pigeon  I do hope the x-rays will let us all know what's going on with the legs and that having the information will give you some additional peace of mind.

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Terry!

I hope so to, but the good sign is he is starting to play now! I hope that is a good sign anyway! He is now changeing day by day!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like Squidget is feeling MUCH better!  

I noticed a big change in Squeaks once his wing finally healed!

Looking forward to hearing about the x-rays! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, SQUIDGEY!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

dnrslucky1 said:


> ...Tonight he is trying to peck at the computer keys and he learned how to ding his bell in his cage!...
> Denise


So...writing his memoirs and calling for room service.  Sure seems like Squidget is maturing nicely. Very good news!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the news about Squidget being more playful. He is defeinitely feeling better!

Please do update us on the x rays, I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Denise, that is a great sign that Squidget is being playful. He was one sick little baby, and his recuperation will take more time because of this. It was months for Ballsy before she was flying again. It seems like an eternity when you're anxiously awaiting positive indicators, but it is well worth the wait  .

fp


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Squidget improving? Great!*

I am glad to hear Squidget is doing better, and sorry to hear about your daughter. Maybe she takes or can take some inspiration from a struggling llittle pigeon. 

There are so many things in this life to do, so many directions from which to choose. When I see a sick pigeon (or person) starting to feel better and enjoy life, other things often seem less important. 

This forum would be an emptier place without the word "Squidget" in it. It is such a wonderful name.

And the pigeon behind the name. He wants to live, to thrive, with or without the name. Ah, how wonderful! When we read about a wonderful (and it is full of wonder) creature with a delightful name attached, it helps remind us that there is so much in this life to be grateful for. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are a MOST compassionate person, Larry! You have a wonderful way with thoughts and words? Have you ever written any books??

Squidget was named by Pigeonmamma (Daryl) and the name stuck. Fits too! Squidge is, in my opinion, at least for now, our "poster" pigeon. This bird has been through soooo much and yet thrives under the wonderful care of Denise. Hopefully, his "sick" days are gone with only blue skies ahead!

With a name like Squidget, you know he's exceptional (apologies to Smuckers!)


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with you Mr Squeaks, Larry is wonderful with words! I want to thank everyone for caring so much about Squidget!

Now what and where do I get Hemp Seeds? When I went to the feed store and asked for Hemp seeds, they laughed and told me that was marijuana! I must say I felt a little silly! I was in my work uniform and driving the work van! Lol! Good thing I didn't get my picture on the front page of the sentinal the next day! 

Wheelchair Van Driver Caught Trying To Buy Hemp (MARIJUANA) Seeds At Local Feed Store!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

now that just cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!!LOL Foys sells it and no you can't grow it!! LOL

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/seeds_grains/index.html


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

But are they really the same thing? How can they sell them?

Denise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They do something to them so that they won't grow. I'm sure there's a name for it..........?, but trust me, if you plant them they won't do a thing. LOL

PS: My husband says they are sterilized. I'm still laughing at you!!!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea, well so is my boss and all my fellow employees! They will tease and laugh at me for weeks! But I must admit it was funny! You should have seen the customers in the store look at me!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Denise, and I'm SURE they REALLY thought you wanted those seeds for your bird! LOL

Yes, something is done to the seeds and one would be hardpressed to grow a plant. Maybe not impossible, but hardly probable...I already tried! 

I was able to get my seeds at a place that sells seeds and such for poultry, birds, etc. called Mesa Feed Barn.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol..I can just imagine the looks on the faces of the staff and customers when you asked for them...are you sure they didn't have some....under the counter 
Now we know why our pigeons love them soo much  

Regards
Alaska


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, or so I've been told, the 'male' seeds are not what you think, and that's what's being sold @ the pij supply houses. And you, Denise, you were looking for what, under what guise  ?? And if not that, I read that hemp seeds were
a sex stimulator....just exactly are you looking for young lady??!!?  

fp


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

fp

That is to funny! But what an Idea! When I get some, I will bake my hubby's favorite cookies! With a little extra added ingrediant! Lol!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, that was so funny. Glad to hear good reports about Squidget.

How is your daughter?


Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, or so I've been told, the 'male' seeds are not what you think, and that's what's being sold @ the pij supply houses. And you, Denise, you were looking for what, under what guise  ?? And if not that, I read that hemp seeds were
> a sex stimulator....just exactly are you looking for young lady??!!?
> 
> fp


Denise,

Feralpigeon is definitely going to be the forum expert on... "Hemp". She lives pretty close to Berkeley, you know. Come to think of it, you might consider moving out there in case Squidget could benefit from the use of medical "M". Sometimes, if you're bound to a wheelchair or bedridden, there are other ways to "fly" and "take trips"!

Bad Pidgey


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for asking Maggie,

My daughter has a disease that she was born with. It is called Ehler's Danlos and is quite rare. It is a connective tissue disease. She is only 27 and has had two bowel ruptures in less than a year. She now has a permanant colostomy bag, hopefully that will help prevent anymore major surgery's She is doing ok right now! Thank God! 

Squidget's Vet appointment is tomorro, I sure hope this Vet is better than the last one we went to!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, I am so glad your daughter is doing better. I know we all worry so much about our pij's but when it comes to a child (no matter the age) worry knows no bounds. My continued good wishes.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, or so I've been told, the 'male' seeds are not what you think, and that's what's being sold @ the pij supply houses. And you, Denise, you were looking for what, under what guise  ?? And if not that, I read that hemp seeds were
> a sex stimulator....just exactly are you looking for young lady??!!?
> 
> fp


A sex stimulant !! Oh, don't I wish !! Hey, if there weren't youngsters in here, I'd tell you all about the "ups and downs" of Cialis and Viagra. Oh, well, have to save my sex education talk for another day.
Daryl
"Go ahead, Gary. It's just a "very healthy" whole grain cookie. Eat one. No, eat teo, three, as many as you want." Gary is my hubby.
Not only that, but I'd be giving Pidgey too much ammo. On the other hand, he'd be laughing so much, he'd have to stop long enough to draw a breath.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Denise, I am so glad your daughter is doing better. I know we all worry so much about our pij's but when it comes to a child (no matter the age) worry knows no bounds. My continued good wishes.
> 
> Maggie


I echo Maggie's comments!

Let's hope that we will hear good news about Squidget!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> A sex stimulant !! Oh, don't I wish !!
> 
> Mmm, uh, yeah....uh, NO COMMENT - I take the 5th!...


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

You are all to funny, have you been testing these seeds yourselves all along? Was it a big secret until now? Lol!

Anyway I am preparing a small portfolio about Squidget's life so far, including pics at various ages. I am hoping this may help the new Vet tomorro! 

I so hope this vet may be able to help or have some new ideas. I did make sure they could x-ray in the office. This is the Vet that called me back when I was looking for Baytril, she was very nice and offered to look at him and try to help! But at that time I had already ordered the Baytril and was hoping that was gona help his legs also!

Right now I need to know if he is in any pain, and also if there is anything possible to help his legs! I wonder if those seeds help pain? Lol!

Denise


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Denise,
A gazillion years ago I worked nights on a med-surg floor, a floor that seemed to end up with a lot of terminally ill patients. One Dr. in particular ( considered quite good looking, too) would sneak in late at night to visit his terminal patients, and they would get a little smoke care package from him. I think he joined in a few times. We all just knew if we saw Dr. B come in and go in to a patient's room and close the door, then we were to stay out. He would make sure the room was well aired out before we went in. His patients were kept comfortable, and were unusually happy after a visit from their nice Dr. B. Heck, even the patients who were non-smokers became smokers. 
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

You don't need to tell everything you know!

Pidgey


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl,

I get it! Thanks

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Denise, sorry to hear about your daughter. She has a very rare disease.
Glad she is feeling better now.
Good luck with the vets tomorrow. Hope you have some good news to share with us tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I echo Maggie's comments!
> 
> Let's hope that we will hear good news about Squidget!


Amen to both of these quotes, Denise. Hoping that they both have continued improvement towards good health.

As for you Poo, aren't there a few southern states that you take short trips to where it's legal???? Spec those are probably your favorite places to travel to w/the exception of Ukiah, of course .

fp


----------

